# Demonic Possession - Is it worth it?



## Truthteller (Sep 2, 2009)

This is really one for the Chaos players.

Most of the vehicles can have Demonic Possession, but it is a bit pricey. My take on using it is as follows:-

Rhinos - no - their job is to move stuff. They have smoke to protect them for one turn and by the end of T2 they should be ready to unload their cargo. If you need to keep them moving use extra armour - it's chaeper.

Vindicators - yes- an absolute must. Vindis only have one role and that is to shoot. DP allows you to ignore those '1 or less' results on the damage table and keep firing. It also allows you to keep adjusting your position so the vehicle can keep targets in range/arc and it makes it harder to assault in HtH.

Predators - I think on balance you don't need it. You could run the same arguments as for Vindis, but Vindis always attract a lot of fire because of their rep and they are always in range of most enemy shooting because they are forced to get within 24" to do their job. Preds have longer-ranged shooting so can sit back a bit further and snipe. This is particularly true if you use a TL Las turret with no sponsons. The longer range also means that you don't need to move as much. The exception might be if you are taking only one and it's your prime AT weapon (eg your other 2 slots are taken by Vindis). 

Land Raider - I think this is the most interesting question. If you are taking an LR it's probably doing dual service as AT and transport. That means you need to keep it fully functioning as much as possible. Add in that the cost of DP is, relative to the cost of the vehicle, much lower than for other vehicles, and DP seems a no-brainer. But how often are you taking damage rolls when you have AV14 to ping off the shots with? I only use an LR in games at 1750 or above. In those games I reckon the extra points for DP are worthwhile.

So what do other folks think about this? Your comments/thoughts/abuse are welcome.

TT


----------



## johnnymajic (Jan 2, 2009)

You are absolutely correct on rhinos, you dont really need the DP on them

You are also right on the vindicators, they need to keep shooting, and BS isn't a huge problem with ordnance weapons.

Preds don't really need them, because it's better for them to have the higher BS and just snipe


As you mentioned, landraiders are a fickle mistress when it comes to this subject. I only ever take landraiders in 2000+ games, so theres allot more AT. Also you're going to want to keep this bad-boy running, so DP is usually a good choice. Not only that, but it's a huge pain in the ass for your opponent. They'll put so much into it, just to get a 1 or a 2 on the damage chart, they'll cheer, but then you tell them it has DP and ignores it. This generally will demoralize them, and then alll the good assaulty units can come out and play with their gunline. In the end, you may as well put DP on a raider, it just helps it out much more


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good info guys, well thought out and helpful for a guy who has 9csm tanks but who hasn't fielded them in anger yet. Rep for you both


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, just want to echo what others have said here, they're pretty much bang on.

Amusingly enough though, I did once see a Chaos Marine player do well with a Possessed Predator. He upgraded it with heavy bolter sponsons and a havoc launcher and was hunting infantry. The low BS wasn't too much of a problem since each weapon was firing multiple shots per turn and the havoc launcher was twin-linked. The tank was really tearing up some Dark Angels and wasn't terribly bothered by return fire - only Destroyed results were of any real worry to it.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

While I don't play CSM, I consider DP one of the greatest upgrades that can be given to a vehicle period. The fact you can totally ignore anything except getting blown up is really worth it. Imagine Lemons with DP..

My Penitent engines have the same ability built into them, which is good because it means that they will either get blown up, or arrive where they can unleash the pain in turn 2.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Imagine Lemons with DP..


BS2. :laugh: 10" scatters can make the game so very interesting. :grin:


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Imagine Lemons with DP..












A scary thought indeed!

But yes, the advice in the OP is pretty good, vindicators should always get DP, and landraiders should definitely think about it. Katie's mention of an anti-infantry Possessed Predator sounds interesting though, sounds like it worked quite well.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

:grin::victory:


----------



## Annabelle (Nov 24, 2008)

it's expensive


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The question is is it _too_ expensive. I agree with most others, it comes down to what you want the vehicle to do.


----------

